# New Outback 29bhs



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

Helloâ€¦. I am new to the travel trailer community. I have been a sailor my whole life and my wife of 13 years gets to seasick to stay on the boat. So after begging and pleading with me I finally agreed to trade in one of the boats (Catalina 27) and my Harley for our new trailer. We have camped throughout the years in a tent or borrowed a trailer. We look forward to spending some quality time with our 8 year old son and our 11 month old puppy out on the road. Our first trip is planned in July. We are planning on going to Lake San Antonio in California. We live in Huntington Beach and plan on taking the trailer to the beach quite a bit. So far it appears that you need to make reservations almost a year in advance to be able to get somewhere like Bolsa Chica State Beach for this summer. I hadnâ€™t realized that it was that booked up. I look forward to sharing my experience and reading others.

David


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

dmichaelis said:


> ...I finally agreed to trade in my Harley for our new trailer.[snapback]121379[/snapback]​


That is one of the BOLDEST moves I have ever seen. Welcome to Outbackers.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome dmichaelis to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 29BHS
Boy you traded one boat and Harley WOW!!!

Don action


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Trading in the HARLEY... your a bigger man than I.

I purchased our OB for quality family time as well, I'm sure you'll reap larger rewards in the end. Welcome aboard, whats your rate? Been an HT for 22 years and counting. Happy camping.

Dave


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Soory for your two loses, but congrats on the Outback and welcome to the site. You won't regret the quality time your going to spend with your DW and son. Enjoy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, dmichaelis!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback action What model did you settle on?

Man, I can see trading the Harley (I know, I know), but a 27' Catalina as well?









In any case, I look forward to hearing of your adventures. We are glad to have you aboard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

I still own a boat, I have a Schock 35 that I race. The motorcycle is what brought a tear to my eye. But I haven't been riding it the last couple of years. We will definately get more use out of the Outback. We even camped in it in front of the house Saturday night after we bought it.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome aboard* action 
and *congrats on the new 29bhs*









darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

dmicealis,

Congrats on moving up to Outbackers! Sorry the move was as costly as it was (a Harley and a boat), but with a happy DW, I'm sure the price was worth it.

Enjoy your new Outback and post often.









Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback








No doubt you will have many good times doing the land cruising thing


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Others moaned about the Harley but I lament the boat. I had an O'Day 23 that DW used to get seasick on. Hated giving up the sailboat, but I spent too much time on it without her and the kids. We have a speedboat now that we use in fresh water only.

The camper almost makes up for the loss of the sailboat - sorry Outbackers but aint nothin better than sailing. Well, maybe one thing, but as I said DW got seasick on the sailboat - especially when we went below.
















Enjoy your Outback.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi David and Family action

Welcome to Outbackers from one sailor to another sunny

I used to own and live on my Coronado 30 in Lido Village until I met my husband and eventually sold her







(my husband still has his boat AND his Harley).

I was and still am a licensed USCG 100 ton master, ran various charter boats out of Newport and ran the Balboa Island Ferry for 4 years, but my true passion was for sailing and racing. I used to be a racing member at BYC and have raced on the Schock 35 Water Moccasin and used to do the Newport - Ensenada race with an all female crew on Tantallon and Phoenix...Ah, the good ol days









So now I'm happily married with a 4 year old and we just took ownership of our new TT...We're right around the corner from you all and really all we like to do is beach camp too. Heading to Mcgrath State Beach in Oxnard on Sunday for 3 nights on our maiden voyage. Let us know if you're ever interested in doing some beach camping. Bolsa is very difficult to get into...makes me wonder how others get in there. We're going to Jalama Beach in October and Carpinteria in Nov.

Ok, so enough about me







Enjoy your new TT and hope to meet up one of these days.

Dawn


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome. We picked up our '07 29BHS about 3 weeks ago.
You will find a ton of useful information on this site.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dmichaelis said:


> I still own a boat, I have a Schock 35 that I race.


OK, that makes up for the loss of the Catalina!
BTW, If you ever need crew...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and you will love the trailer. I have a 03 28bhs and we love it.. good luck and happy camping


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats David!!

Look forward to hearing about your future trips.

C-Mac


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> action Hi David and Family action
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers from one sailor to another sunny
> 
> ...


Hey Dawn,

I along with my father now own Water Moccasin and did some modifications and the boat is now named MAKO. We race up in Alamitos Bay (Long Beach). My wife is really interested in Beach Camping locally. Let us know how you enjoyed McGrath Beach. We would like to meet others who are near us that want to camp as well.

David


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> dmichaelis said:
> 
> 
> > I still own a boat,Â I have a Schock 35 that I race.
> ...


Beaverton is a little far away but if you are ever in Long Beach I can get you a ride.

David


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dmichaelis said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > action Hi David and Family action
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

skippershe said:


> dmichaelis said:
> 
> 
> > skippershe said:
> ...


Hi David,

Wow, how random is that? Small world huh? Well you have a very nice boat








We'll send a full report and some photos (now that I know haw to post them) when we get back. 
I can give you one tip for local beach camping. The beach is a mile long and I was told that Memorial Day holiday only had 50 vehicles, plenty of room for lots more. Hope this helps







Dawn


----------

